

Tiger Direct 500gb drive $4.99 (think of it as a found usb..) - larrys
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=8573092&sku=C33-101800963B&SRCCODE=WEM3887TO&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM3887-_-tigeremail3887&utm_source=EML&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=WEM3887&cm_lm=itadmin@scottcraft.com&SEG=D&lk=13

======
larrys
I just found this interesting because it's a hard drive. Makes me think that
someone could sell these things at bargain prices in order to instal some kind
of malware or security breach.

